# Angry over unwanted mastiff



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I go to other forums as well and my mastiff forum really irked me just now. Someone registered to go there just go get rid of their English Mastiff. And most people are being nice about it. Well screw that. I was politely mean about it. She is getting rid of the dog because he was ruining her hardwood floors and furniture with his nails and was messy. She is keeping him in the garage until she finds a new home for him.

Who gets a giant breed dog that DROOLS when they want a picture perfect home? And to leave a dog in the garage...any dog? is sad but an EM is so people oriented. They have had the aggression bred out of them and they are large teddy bears. They need people and affection. I feel bad thinking that this dog is wasting away in a garage because this lady doesn't want to clean up after him or, apparently, cut his nails?

I don't usually get worked up as I know this crap happens a lot. I guess I am more upset that she joined the forum just to get rid of her dog (but only if you live in Southern California) and also because people are being too nice to her.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

thats disgusting! i know exactly what you mean
one time i found an ad on craigslist that STILL makes me angry when i think about it
a women wrote out this huge ad about giving away her puppy she said it was peeing all over, was terrable dog around kids becuase it bit them all the time, was impossable to train, and was constantly whineing all she did was complain about it like "omg this is the most awful animal ever its horrable its not good for anyone so im giving it away to whoever wants to take it"
then she mentions the puppy is 9 WEEKS OLD!! i e-mailed asking if she meant 9 months nope she had only had the puppy for one week!!!
what the hell did she expect??!!? its a 9 week old puppy shes had for a week and she thinks its going ot be a perfectly mannerd dog in a week??? the worst part was in the free section she posted another ad wanting a new "yorkie" puppysomthing small and cuddly the other puppy was a golden retriever.
boy did seh get a nasty nasty message from me!!!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Just thinking of her side and what she is probably thinking, I imagine she hopes if by joining that forum she will find a home for him that already knows how to raise a mastiff.
I understand why your upset, I would be to, but maybe she thinks she can find a good mastiff experienced home.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Sounds like my cousins' family. Except Diesel lived alone in a big wrought iron kennel alone for years before they finally decided to find a home for him. It actually took me saying that I would find him a home. I think the reason she finally got on it was because she always has to one up everyone and her finding a new home for him first was her way of doing that. Sad really, but good for Diesel since he finally got out of there! He now lives with a family full of children where he can be an only dog (he killed their JRT but the JRT was known for jumping up and nipping Diesel's lips until they bled) and he is absolutely adored by the entire family.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

That's terrible!

And FWIW, I joined a mastiff forum because I was/am interested in an EM in the far future and got a couple of rude replies. :\ And here I was stating how responsible of a dog owner I am and how I am PLANNING VERY far ahead into the future and obviously planning on doing years of research before making a decisison and a few kind of came down on me. Yet they're going to be welcoming and nice to a person like that? Ah well.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> That's terrible!
> 
> And FWIW, I joined a mastiff forum because I was/am interested in an EM in the far future and got a couple of rude replies. :\ And here I was stating how responsible of a dog owner I am and how I am PLANNING VERY far ahead into the future and obviously planning on doing years of research before making a decisison and a few kind of came down on me. Yet they're going to be welcoming and nice to a person like that? Ah well.


when my sister was looking into getting a pug she joined a pug forum and was asking about them i guess one women started saying how irrisponsable she was and being really rude and stuff.
i have so far been very lucky with bull terrier people all of them have been super freindly towards me.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Unbelievable. Really-- why on earth would she have chosen this breed of dog in the first place? But, maybe lovemydogsalways has a point: at least she went to the right place if she wants to rid herself (and her lovely home) of this gentle giant...

I remember before I left for the airport to pick up my new mastiff pup, looking around my apt. and thinking: "At this moment, this is the cleanest this place will be for (hopefully) a very long time." And I laughed out loud, actually...  

Having a such a "precious", perfectly clean home is waaay down on my list of priorities in my life...


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I can see how maybe going to a forum to rehome your dog could be a good thing. But she wants it to stay in her area, which significantly reduces the chances of it finding a home through a forum. I just hope she finds it a home where it can sleep on something soft around people that appreciate it. After having an English mastiff, I have a special place in my heart for the breed. So I get a little angry when people are more concerned with their floors than a living creature. I am just not very house proud. I am more...dog proud.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i find it intresting how she went to the forum AFTER she got the dog INSTEAD of before bring it home had she done that she wouldnt have been in this situation.

how can i blame this women?
she was smart enough to know where to go to find knowledgable owners to take her dog but refused to go there to get info before buying the puppy.
basically im thinking she seen one thought "omggggggg its soooo cuttteee i neeed it NOWWWW"


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

I feel your pain. What board? I am a member of 2 of them. In any case just remember the 1 the dog is better off without them and 2 you can't fixed stupid. It's all about the dog and getting the dog safe. Karma will get the person.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I didn't find a Lab board until after we got Emma. I didn't even know there was such a thing. LOL So glad I did because it is a great community and I feel like I fit right in. Hope this dog finds a good home!


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

not everyone should own a dog. funny how they make you license the dog. ought to make you license the owner.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Unbelievable. Really-- why on earth would she have chosen this breed of dog in the first place? But, maybe lovemydogsalways has a point: at least she went to the right place if she wants to rid herself (and her lovely home) of this gentle giant...
> 
> I remember before I left for the airport to pick up my new mastiff pup, looking around my apt. and thinking: "At this moment, this is the cleanest this place will be for (hopefully) a very long time." And I laughed out loud, actually...
> 
> Having a such a "precious", perfectly clean home is waaay down on my list of priorities in my life...


My house would be a mess without dogs in it. They just give me an excuse 

She's not any different than a million other people who get dogs and find out when they get it home they don't want it after all. 

I think they should be nasty to her AFTER someone takes her dog, since she could just put an ad on craigslist. The dog has a better chance on a mastiff forum.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Some breed specific forums are full of people who have owned the breed for a long time and think they know everything there is to know about x breed and don't take into consideration that some people really do want to do the best by their dog and are responsible etc. Just overall rude and not welcoming.The basset and sheltie forums I go to are alright, but the IG one is pretty nuts. Lots of good info there but if they really want to educate people they should watch their tone.. or else all they will do is drive people away from the valuable information they actually do have.

And that's horrible about the mastiff.. Tess still occasionally pees on the floor and she was a horrific puppy but I never even considered getting rid of her.. and if I kept her in the garage I feel that she would become mentally.. broken. Depressed.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

When talking to people intrested in getting a Bull terrier i tend to often try and discourage them simply becuase Bull Terriers are more difficult then many other breeds of dogs they need ALOT of attention ALOT of training and have personalitys that make training even simple things a HUGE frustrating challange. i have had one person tell me i was rude when i was telling her all about bull terriers she was upset that i was "trying to make them sound like an awful breed"
when i wasnt at all and i wasnt trying to be rude i have just had first hand experience with how difficult they can be you need to be the RIGHT person personality wise for most of them.
you cant be the type of owner whos going to "tippy toe" around your dog and hand everything over to them.

im not saying "oh all other breeds are easy" its just bull terriers will push you harder then alot of other breeds mentally AND physically.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm on the same board and that post really ticked me off too! 

I mean come on - do your research and know what you're getting into with whatever breed you choose. I'm so sick of people thinking pets are disposable whenever they become inconvenient!


----------

